# [S] PC adapter für c7 635 DP, oder eben für eine s7 300 er



## xinory (25 November 2006)

hi, ich bin neu hier im forum und brauche um richtig einsteigen zu können einen adapter um meine sps ( c7 635 dp ) zu programmieren.
leider bin ich noch schüler und kann mir einen neuen adapter fast ned leisten.
währe super wenn einer von euch noch was rumliegen hätte!
mfg
Adrian Keller


----------

